# Pitsbulls! The dog breed most misunderstood.



## ThatDude30 (Oct 2, 2017)

I am a proud owner of a Pit Bul(Bruiser), Rottweiler(Diamond), and Sheltie(Willow). All three are loving dogs. I admit my pit bul, when it comes to strangers, he gets a little excited. He has never bit anyone or another animal. I feel that isn't so much a bad thing. He is the biggest sweetheart and most  sensitive dog I have ever owned or met in my 30 years of life. He stays with my mother and she has a yellow lab(Sunni), and the yellow lab makes sure the pit knows whose boss. She also has a cat(Max) and they are best friends. The pit is always there to cheer you up. To us(me, Mother, Father, Brother, and Sister) he is the biggest baby and most loyal dog we ever owned. When I was a kid we had a black lab and that dog bite me on my face as I was just sitting there petting her. People are intimidated by Pit Bul. Being the only people living in the same house as him is my mother and younger sister, as my father past few years ago, and my brother and I, got our own places with our girlfriends, I can sleep a little easier at night knowing that Bruiser is there with my mother and younger sister.
 My mother doesn't live in the safest of neighborhoods. About a week ago 3 people(an elderly woman, middle aged woman, and a 9 year old girl) got stabbed right out front of her house. So when the neighbors see me walking my pit bul and ask "is he nice?" "Does he bite?"  I respond, " No hes not nice and he might bite."  He is very muscular and looks very intimidating. My yellow lab would let anyone just walk in the house and he will greet him. So I make sure my mothers neighbors know she has a big pit bul in that house in hopes no one thinks of breaking in. 
  Brief history & facts about the Pit Bul Breed.
     Pit Bulls were created by breeding bulldogs and terriers together to produce a dog that combined the gameness and agility of the terrier with the strength of a bulldog. They were originally used in blood sports such as bull-baiting and bear-baiting, which was eventually banned. Unfortunately Pit bulls are still a popular choice for criminal to use in illegal underground dog fighting.( Romans hosted a series of events where humans would fight till the death shedding massive amounts of blood.)
  Pit Bulls became catch dogs for semi-wild cattle and hogs, to hunt, drive livestock, and as family companions. The American Veterinary Medical Association(AVMA) conducted a controlled study reviewing dog bites. The studies do not show Pit Bulls to be proportionately dangerous. Pit Bull type dogs are more frequently identified in cases involving dog bites and attacks, but reviews suggest this mat relate to the popularity of the breed.
  Other studies show that the dog breeds most likely to bite is the Dachshund, Chihuahua, and Jack Russel Terrier. Also the family favorite Labrador is responsible for the highest number of canine attacks and personal injury claims, according to the research by pet insurers, Animal Friends.
  I was surprised to find that Labradors are responsible for the highest number of canine attacks. If you see, Labradors are one of the breeds that are most commonly used to breed with Pit Bulls. Provided with this information, can it be the cross breed between Pit Bulls and Labradors that give Pit Bulls their bad rep? Do pure breed Pit Bulls bite more people than a Pit Bull/Labrador mix?
  I understand a lot of people probably think Pit Bulls are the only dogs used in underground dog fighting, which is not true. And I believe the way a dog is raised has a lot to do with influencing the risk of that dog biting someone. Pit Bulls are misunderstood because of the lack of understanding humans have, and the lack of research and knowledge.
  One more thing! Pit Bulls having a lock jaw and wont let go because they don't want to is false. Its a myth, Pit Bulls do not have locking jaws, there is no physiological "locking mechanism" in the jaw muscle andbone structure.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 2, 2017)

They're big wagglytail cuties!


----------



## deannalw (Oct 2, 2017)

Everyone has a pit bul story or two. Owners will tell you how wonderful their pit is, but pay no attention to all that blood on his chin. They want to show you pictures of their pit with their two year old as proof of what a little gentleman their pit is but they don't mention it ate the neighbors two year old. They wish to inform us that pits are perfect, it's all in the ownership and neglect to say a great many pits are owned by bad people raising killers. There's no getting around the numbers. On the 147 judge shows on TV, 99% of all animals injured or killed are attacked by pits or pit mixes. 

A horrifying set of facts paint the pit as an evil and uncontrollable force unleashed on folks and their animals. As long as criminals and other scum sucking lowlifes continue to be the major owner group, the pit will not have a chance to overcome what they are trained to be, or get out from under the perception people have of them today, compared with in years past their being referred to as nanny dogs for their sweet care of children.

Being attacked as a child, I had to overcome a lifelong phobia of dogs and eventually was able to own two very large dogs of my own. My sons pit Nikita, a lovely dog with a head the size of a basketball helped me understand not all pits are terrible.

But because of people, they've a way to go.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 5, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> I am a proud owner of a Pit Bul(Bruiser), Rottweiler(Diamond), and Sheltie(Willow). All three are loving dogs. I admit my pit bul, when it comes to strangers, he gets a little excited. He has never bit anyone or another animal. I feel that isn't so much a bad thing. He is the biggest sweetheart and most  sensitive dog I have ever owned or met in my 30 years of life. He stays with my mother and she has a yellow lab(Sunni), and the yellow lab makes sure the pit knows whose boss. She also has a cat(Max) and they are best friends. The pit is always there to cheer you up. To us(me, Mother, Father, Brother, and Sister) he is the biggest baby and most loyal dog we ever owned. When I was a kid we had a black lab and that dog bite me on my face as I was just sitting there petting her. People are intimidated by Pit Bul. Being the only people living in the same house as him is my mother and younger sister, as my father past few years ago, and my brother and I, got our own places with our girlfriends, I can sleep a little easier at night knowing that Bruiser is there with my mother and younger sister.
> My mother doesn't live in the safest of neighborhoods. About a week ago 3 people(an elderly woman, middle aged woman, and a 9 year old girl) got stabbed right out front of her house. So when the neighbors see me walking my pit bul and ask "is he nice?" "Does he bite?"  I respond, " No hes not nice and he might bite."  He is very muscular and looks very intimidating. My yellow lab would let anyone just walk in the house and he will greet him. So I make sure my mothers neighbors know she has a big pit bul in that house in hopes no one thinks of breaking in.
> Brief history & facts about the Pit Bul Breed.
> Pit Bulls were created by breeding bulldogs and terriers together to produce a dog that combined the gameness and agility of the terrier with the strength of a bulldog. They were originally used in blood sports such as bull-baiting and bear-baiting, which was eventually banned. Unfortunately Pit bulls are still a popular choice for criminal to use in illegal underground dog fighting.( Romans hosted a series of events where humans would fight till the death shedding massive amounts of blood.)
> ...





For the most part I agree, but to many people have them who shouldn't. The pot bull I had was on his third strike for biting and was a notorious cat and small dog killer. As a matter of fact, I came into possession of this dog because I was going to shoot him for his owner. I realized this dog was indeed misunderstood. First off, he spent 8 hours a day in a crate in his own poss and shit. Then he may have been taken for a walk mostly not though. Then he would get yelled at and beat for tearing up pillows and getting into the trash. Pits are great if you gust accept a few things from the git. 

1. A pit Bull is not typically a couch potatoes K9.

2. A neglected pit bull will let you know when it feels neglected.

4.Pit Bulls eat your girls high heels. That’s a Fact.

5. A neglected pit bull will make you pay for neglecting it.


A simple pet co obedience class will do, but you still have to play with them as well as give them plenty of toys. They get bored really fast in my experience, but are easily entertained. I made my dog a spring poll and he would have at that for hours. Aside from that, the dog is an animal. They tend to not like other dogs or small critters and I only know two pots that can go to a dog park. But no, they are not bad dogs at all.


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 5, 2017)

You are an awesome person for doing that. The pit probably knew what you did for it. They are active dogs and they can be very sensitive. You are right, they do get bored easily and will let you know. If you are not an active person or can keep up and give a dog much attention, then I would suggest to not even give a thought to owning a pit. Dogs got feelings too, and you cant just keep them in a crate most of the day. And yes they will eat your girls high heels lol


----------



## Crixus (Oct 5, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> You are an awesome person for doing that. The pit probably knew what you did for it. They are active dogs and they can be very sensitive. You are right, they do get bored easily and will let you know. If you are not an active person or can keep up and give a dog much attention, then I would suggest to not even give a thought to owning a pit. Dogs got feelings too, and you cant just keep them in a crate most of the day. And yes they will eat your girls high heels lol





And pigs are the most sensitive dogs aside from huskies. My old boy was so bad that we had to spell “bad dog” around him if we diddnt mean it.  I also like how interactive pits are. When they get their people they really love them. Very loyal dogs.


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 5, 2017)

Crixus said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > You are an awesome person for doing that. The pit probably knew what you did for it. They are active dogs and they can be very sensitive. You are right, they do get bored easily and will let you know. If you are not an active person or can keep up and give a dog much attention, then I would suggest to not even give a thought to owning a pit. Dogs got feelings too, and you cant just keep them in a crate most of the day. And yes they will eat your girls high heels lol
> ...


My pit is the most loyal dog I have ever owned, and I have owned 7 dogs in my 30 years of life. They are smart and caring. We have a little bell hanging from our back door on a string, and every time he has to go, you hear him walking on the tile in the kitchen stands there to see if anyone is looking at him, if not he rings the bell. He waits a moment and if no one responds, he keeps ringing it louder and louder. If he sees you after he rings it the first time, he turns his neck to look at you, and his facial expressions looks like he saying, "Hey I got to go, you really going to make me ring it again?" His facial expressions are something else, like you can tell what he is thinking or feeling. Oh yea we have to spell around him too.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 5, 2017)

deannalw said:


> Everyone has a pit bul story or two. Owners will tell you how wonderful their pit is, but pay no attention to all that blood on his chin. They want to show you pictures of their pit with their two year old as proof of what a little gentleman their pit is but they don't mention it ate the neighbors two year old. They wish to inform us that pits are perfect, it's all in the ownership and neglect to say a great many pits are owned by bad people raising killers. There's no getting around the numbers. On the 147 judge shows on TV, 99% of all animals injured or killed are attacked by pits or pit mixes.
> 
> A horrifying set of facts paint the pit as an evil and uncontrollable force unleashed on folks and their animals. As long as criminals and other scum sucking lowlifes continue to be the major owner group, the pit will not have a chance to overcome what they are trained to be, or get out from under the perception people have of them today, compared with in years past their being referred to as nanny dogs for their sweet care of children.
> 
> ...


Pit bulls are loyal to their owners, but they are dangerous. I love all animals, but I recognize each breed has its own temperament. They should be bred out of existence.

What was the NAME of that pit bull again?


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 5, 2017)

Pitbulls are the black people of the dog world.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 29, 2017)

deannalw said:


> Everyone has a pit bul story or two. Owners will tell you how wonderful their pit is, but pay no attention to all that blood on his chin. They want to show you pictures of their pit with their two year old as proof of what a little gentleman their pit is but they don't mention it ate the neighbors two year old. They wish to inform us that pits are perfect, it's all in the ownership and neglect to say a great many pits are owned by bad people raising killers. There's no getting around the numbers. On the 147 judge shows on TV, 99% of all animals injured or killed are attacked by pits or pit mixes.
> 
> A horrifying set of facts paint the pit as an evil and uncontrollable force unleashed on folks and their animals. As long as criminals and other scum sucking lowlifes continue to be the major owner group, the pit will not have a chance to overcome what they are trained to be, or get out from under the perception people have of them today, compared with in years past their being referred to as nanny dogs for their sweet care of children.
> 
> ...


What horseshit. The cdc says right on their site that the breed numbers mean nothing because they are compiled from media outlets. 

Btw...Snoop is ten. He has helped teach dozens of children about pit bulls and dogs and has been a best friend to four babies in our family.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 29, 2017)

Crixus said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a proud owner of a Pit Bul(Bruiser), Rottweiler(Diamond), and Sheltie(Willow). All three are loving dogs. I admit my pit bul, when it comes to strangers, he gets a little excited. He has never bit anyone or another animal. I feel that isn't so much a bad thing. He is the biggest sweetheart and most  sensitive dog I have ever owned or met in my 30 years of life. He stays with my mother and she has a yellow lab(Sunni), and the yellow lab makes sure the pit knows whose boss. She also has a cat(Max) and they are best friends. The pit is always there to cheer you up. To us(me, Mother, Father, Brother, and Sister) he is the biggest baby and most loyal dog we ever owned. When I was a kid we had a black lab and that dog bite me on my face as I was just sitting there petting her. People are intimidated by Pit Bul. Being the only people living in the same house as him is my mother and younger sister, as my father past few years ago, and my brother and I, got our own places with our girlfriends, I can sleep a little easier at night knowing that Bruiser is there with my mother and younger sister.
> ...


I will say one important thing about pits...as a breed they are one of the most abused.  But also among the most forgiving.


----------



## deannalw (Oct 29, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone has a pit bul story or two. Owners will tell you how wonderful their pit is, but pay no attention to all that blood on his chin. They want to show you pictures of their pit with their two year old as proof of what a little gentleman their pit is but they don't mention it ate the neighbors two year old. They wish to inform us that pits are perfect, it's all in the ownership and neglect to say a great many pits are owned by bad people raising killers. There's no getting around the numbers. On the 147 judge shows on TV, 99% of all animals injured or killed are attacked by pits or pit mixes.
> ...




Good for you.


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 29, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone has a pit bul story or two. Owners will tell you how wonderful their pit is, but pay no attention to all that blood on his chin. They want to show you pictures of their pit with their two year old as proof of what a little gentleman their pit is but they don't mention it ate the neighbors two year old. They wish to inform us that pits are perfect, it's all in the ownership and neglect to say a great many pits are owned by bad people raising killers. There's no getting around the numbers. On the 147 judge shows on TV, 99% of all animals injured or killed are attacked by pits or pit mixes.
> ...


The only reason why you see mostly pit bulls injuring or killing is because they already have a bad rep, and its "big news" when a pit is involved with something like that. Its messed up because the first dog that everyone thinks of first when talking about a dog attack is the pit bul. Did you know that the Labrador is responsible for the most canine attacks?
     Which leads me to believe that there might be a possibility the cases that involve pit bulls,  the pit bull is bred with Labrador, as for many that is the most popular choice to breed them with. So it might not be a 100% full blooded pit that is the aggressor in most attacks, but the pit/lab mix?  So it might actually be the lab in the pit. So instead of judging pit bulls, and you probably never owned one, for being killer dogs think about the facts.
      I bet most people don't even realize most pits are bred wit Labradors and that Labradors are responsible for the most canine attacks. When actually the Lab in the pit is the aggressor. Pits are protective over there owners and are strong tough dogs, but bad people put them in a position where they have to fight for their life, its not their choice but what can they do. My pit is one of the most sensitive dogs I have ever known, I'm sure when they are in a dog fight they don't really want to fight, but have to, to survive. If someone put you in a cage and made you fight I'm sure you would do everything you can to get out of there alive? Am I right? 
   People blame the dog for something that is or was never in their control. Blame them for something that we the human species, force them to do. Blame the person not the dog. 
   There have been pits rescued from dog fights and cleaned up and adopted and is the best dog that person ever had, wouldn't even hurt a fly. The people who say its in the pits nature, are uneducated morons, its in our nature. 
    When I was 7 years old, on Christmas day, it was snowing and we were waiting for family to cover for dinner. I sat down next to my dog that we had for 5 years since it was a pup, I put my arm around it and it bit me in my face. Bad. Then as being 7 years old and scared I ran outside on my porch cause my aunts and cousins where there, I slipped on the slick wooden porch from the snow, and banged my mouth on a metal railing. That was not a fun experience. Once I was a paper boy, and someone on my route had a rotti tied up out side with a dog house. The owner told me not to worry he cant get loose. Well I'm 13 years old delivering paper in my own little world, all of a sudden I seen the dog and it was barking at me. I had no idea it was loose, so I just went on about my business and not paying attention to it. Before I knew it I was pinned up against a car unable to go anywhere, needless to say I ended up getting bit on my ankle. Then couple years later I got bit by a germen shepherd and 2 Dobermans chased me up onto the roof of a car. 
    Me having all this bad luck with dogs through out the years, I never once judged the whole breed, never once said it was because it was a rotti, or germen shepherd, it was the dog, the 1 dog itself that acted that way and bit me or chased me for whatever reason. 1 dogs actions does not depict how the other dog will act.
  When I see or hear about dog fighting or cruelty I get an overwhelming sense of anger through my whole body. That is one of the most  sickening thing any human can do. I do not know how some one can even imagine doing something cruel to an animal and don't get angry at themselves for even thinking about doing it.


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 29, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > ThatDude30 said:
> ...


 And it is so sad!!


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 29, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Pitbulls are the black people of the dog world.


 How did you come up with that?


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 29, 2017)

I own a 6 year old Pit Bul and a 1 year old Rotti, and both dogs are the most gentle and loving dogs I have ever owned. They just want to make you happy and for you to love them. My Pit will sleep between my legs on his back with his head on my lower stomach tongue hanging out and snoring,(my mom says we sleep exactly alike lol) and my rotti will sleep with her head on my shoulder with her face against mine. Best dogs ever!


----------



## ozro (Oct 29, 2017)

I have a white pit and a black lab. Around me and certain others they are both loving cuddly babies. Around strangers, they are sociopaths. Both my dogs have bitten strangers, and attacked other animals. They did so protecting me and my other animals.
I live on ten acres, over 15 miles from pavement and 35 from a powerline. I am unable to rely on anyone for protection and my dogs are my loving companions, and an intruders worst nightmare whether its human or animal. I trained them that way. As far as I am concerned, anyone who doesn't like it can just stay the hell away.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 30, 2017)

I have have had many friends with pit bulls and they are gentle giants. They are only danger if they have been trained to be a danger.... but that includes other breeds as well like German Shepherds and Dobermans. I rented a basement apartment from a couple that had a pure bred pit when I was living in Detroit. They also had a cat that gave birth to a litter of kittens and these little guys would crawl all over her and cuddle beside her with nary an issue. Pit bulls are powerfully built which is why they are used in dog-fighting and trained to attack without regard. It certainly isn't the fault of the dog.


----------



## Markle (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Unkotare (Oct 30, 2017)

What a load of bullshit. There is no legitimate reason to have a dog for which another breed isn’t a better choice than a pitbull.


----------



## emilynghiem (Oct 30, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> I am a proud owner of a Pit Bul(Bruiser), Rottweiler(Diamond), and Sheltie(Willow). All three are loving dogs. I admit my pit bul, when it comes to strangers, he gets a little excited. He has never bit anyone or another animal. I feel that isn't so much a bad thing. He is the biggest sweetheart and most  sensitive dog I have ever owned or met in my 30 years of life. He stays with my mother and she has a yellow lab(Sunni), and the yellow lab makes sure the pit knows whose boss. She also has a cat(Max) and they are best friends. The pit is always there to cheer you up. To us(me, Mother, Father, Brother, and Sister) he is the biggest baby and most loyal dog we ever owned. When I was a kid we had a black lab and that dog bite me on my face as I was just sitting there petting her. People are intimidated by Pit Bul. Being the only people living in the same house as him is my mother and younger sister, as my father past few years ago, and my brother and I, got our own places with our girlfriends, I can sleep a little easier at night knowing that Bruiser is there with my mother and younger sister.
> My mother doesn't live in the safest of neighborhoods. About a week ago 3 people(an elderly woman, middle aged woman, and a 9 year old girl) got stabbed right out front of her house. So when the neighbors see me walking my pit bul and ask "is he nice?" "Does he bite?"  I respond, " No hes not nice and he might bite."  He is very muscular and looks very intimidating. My yellow lab would let anyone just walk in the house and he will greet him. So I make sure my mothers neighbors know she has a big pit bul in that house in hopes no one thinks of breaking in.
> Brief history & facts about the Pit Bul Breed.
> Pit Bulls were created by breeding bulldogs and terriers together to produce a dog that combined the gameness and agility of the terrier with the strength of a bulldog. They were originally used in blood sports such as bull-baiting and bear-baiting, which was eventually banned. Unfortunately Pit bulls are still a popular choice for criminal to use in illegal underground dog fighting.( Romans hosted a series of events where humans would fight till the death shedding massive amounts of blood.)
> ...



Dear ThatDude30 Regardless of breed of dog, if families and residents of a neighborhood do not feel their children and community are safe around a particular dog,
why not allow districts to enact ordinances that all residents sign in agreement:
whether that policy is to require insurance, or screening of pets, or even special
training of dogs such as pitbulls to make sure they are safely domesticated
and not some hidden mix or breed that could carry fighting tendencies.

There is a nonprofit that trains and matches pitbulls as service dogs for
vets recovering from PTSD and other lifechanging conditions.  The founder
is well experienced in screening and training  pitbulls, where he selects
the ones who will be successful service dogs. thus any dangerous
or mistrained or ill bred dogs that can't be trained safely and effectively
get screened out. why can't this screening and training be required
for any dogs, if that is what a local neighborhood votes on as their standard ordinance?

wouldn't that be a good service to provide or require proper
screening and training by professional experts if dogs are
to be allowed to live and be around children and other community members.
this can be for all dogs, not just pitbulls, and solve
the problems with poorly bred or poorly trained dogs
which could potentially bite or attack other pets or people.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 30, 2017)

Pitbulls are great dogs.

The worst thing about them is drool and coffee-table items.

Oh, and finding the right exercise for them.

Last one I had was an Olympic-level garbage-can raider/connoiseur.

His 2 little friends from different houses would come over to get him to go make the rounds.

I'd follow his path on a bike with a shovel in hand to clean up the mess.


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 30, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a proud owner of a Pit Bul(Bruiser), Rottweiler(Diamond), and Sheltie(Willow). All three are loving dogs. I admit my pit bul, when it comes to strangers, he gets a little excited. He has never bit anyone or another animal. I feel that isn't so much a bad thing. He is the biggest sweetheart and most  sensitive dog I have ever owned or met in my 30 years of life. He stays with my mother and she has a yellow lab(Sunni), and the yellow lab makes sure the pit knows whose boss. She also has a cat(Max) and they are best friends. The pit is always there to cheer you up. To us(me, Mother, Father, Brother, and Sister) he is the biggest baby and most loyal dog we ever owned. When I was a kid we had a black lab and that dog bite me on my face as I was just sitting there petting her. People are intimidated by Pit Bul. Being the only people living in the same house as him is my mother and younger sister, as my father past few years ago, and my brother and I, got our own places with our girlfriends, I can sleep a little easier at night knowing that Bruiser is there with my mother and younger sister.
> ...


       I absolutely agree with you. Also did you know that recently, I forget where, a police force some where has the first pit bull police dog?
        I think that is a great idea. Pits are scary and a suspect might think twice before running? I could be wrong, a lot of times they try to get away from a germen shepherd, but to me the pit is scarier. 
    I think there should be programs that incorporate Pits in the services that require a dog. Police dog, therapy dog, guide dog, rescue dog, medical alert dog, visual assistance dog, psychiatric dog, etc, etc. Instead of fearing them and judging them get them involved in positive things in the community.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 30, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > ThatDude30 said:
> ...



That's a really dumb idea if it's a catch dog.

With a Shepherd or Doberman, if you grab it by the neck, they can still bite you. If you grab a pitbull by the neck, you've got it.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 30, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Pitbulls are the black people of the dog world.
> ...





Sounded like when your girlfriend says “ hay man, lets hit that ATM in Q st, and you may say na that’s the black side of town. We KNOW what god on over there” and so on. In this case a guy May Day “ man I can’t go to your house. You have a pit bull and we all know they love the way people taste”. That type thing.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## impuretrash (Oct 30, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Pitbulls are the black people of the dog world.
> ...



Because when you look up statistics of fatal attacks by dog breed, pit bulls are off the chart. Just like violent crime statistics for blacks.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 30, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Except for one thing...when you look up those stats which are kept by the cdc they have a big fat disclaimer that says the numbers are taken from the media and as such are likely inaccurate...and incomplete. The media "identifies" pits as the culprit based on their own agenda or opinion...and they don't consistently report all attacks.

That's not to say pits can't be dangerous. They are powerful terriers with a strong prey drive. Unrestrained and un supervised they are like all dogs...carnivores that like to tear things apart.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


The only dog that has ever bitten me when I broke up a fight....my 12 lb parson russell.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 30, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ThatDude30 said:
> ...



I've been bit by a chihuaha and one of my dogs, a black pit bull. He dropped me, it was like a bolt of lightning up my spine and I fell to the ground, still holding the dog I pulled off of him in the air.

I raised 2 dogs together, 1 was Shepherd-ish, and the other was a wide, black, goofy pitbull.

So, I used to put down a pan of buttered popcorn for them, they loved it. However, short, fat black could hoover it down like a vacuum cleaner, while the other could only take small bites at a time. One night as they were getting grown, it erupted into a big bloody dogfight that quickly moved to the bathroom. Shepherd-ish dog was kicking the crap out of fat boy, so I went to break them up, choked him off, as I was going to move him to a bedroom, goofy boy bites my leg.

He knew he got the wrong leg right when he did it.

For years later, if I wanted to guilt trip him, I'd point to that scar, he knew what it was.

After that, I had to keep 2 doors between them until I could give the other dog away.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Doggie sally port. Been there.


----------



## Markle (Oct 30, 2017)

As a teen, I worked part-time as a goffer at a company called K-9 Inc.  They trained dogs for all sorts of purposes.  They would not accept pit bulls for any sort of attack or guard training.  Too unpredictable and difficult or impossible to control when in an attack.

I was raised by a German Shepherd which served three years in the Army and received an Honorable Discharge right after WW-II.  I've had and trained dogs ever since.  My last was a mutt we (wife and I) trained as a Search and Rescue dog and then she went further to become certified Cadaver Dog.  Our German Shepherd became a certified Search and Rescue dog.

I have no clue why anyone would intentionally buy or get a pit bull when there are so many other dogs without the questions and problems.  From my perspective, men who are insecure get a pit bull to look macho, manly or some such nonsense.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 31, 2017)

Snoop is the only dog I've ever had that will stop fighting on command. 

They aren't unpredictable. They do have a strong prey drive...and they are less likely to hamstring running kids than shepherds.

If you don't like pits..don't get one. And I have seen a lot of stupidity in K9 training groups. There is nothing special about their insight into dogs. K9s are often some of the most pathetic, neurotic and pitiful animals you'll ever see.


----------

